# Tennis Ball Bonanza



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Today was our annual Tennis Ball Bonanza to fund raise for the fall and to thank the foster parents for all they do all year for the rescue. There was food catered by Sony's BBQ and just all around play day and chatting with friends. Alot of money was raised for the rescue and the dogs had fun.

1. Bama putting the brakes on to flop in the mud and Pawley headed for the pool
2. Bama and Pawley jumping in the pool before the drawing of the tennis balls began
3. Hawk the official tennis ball puller this year
4. The young girl in the picture picked our rescue to raise money for her school project. She raised $300 and alot of food and treats for us. 
5. Bama in the pool
6. Finn who has a broken toe. His Mom put a bunch of stuffing in the toe of the croc and wrapped it. Amazingly it stayed on his foot and he was able to play and bounce around with the other dogs. And she wrapped it in plastic just in case it got wet. 
7. Bama hanging out under the cabana.
8. Wanting to give kisses to whoever walked up. 
9. Would you like a kiss with your drink?


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

OMG! What a fun day, the dogs and people looked like they were having a blast. Finn is just too cute with his "boot" but if it works??!! Bet you had some tired babes by the time this was over. 

Just too cute and looks like such fun.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I forgot to say I got to meet Liberty the foster that Ariel had fo a short time. One of our foster coordinators is fostering him. She asked me if I could take him if needed and I said yes. But he is settling in just fine with her. Oh my goodness he is so handsome and sweet. I cant understand why someone hasnt snagged him up. I know that he is a senior but I would take him in a heartbeat if I didnt have a full house. He doesnt act like a senior, was running all around like a youngster.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

They looked like they were having a lot of fun....cute pictures.


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh these pics make me sad, wish I coulda made it


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

BeauShel said:


> I forgot to say I got to meet Liberty the foster that Ariel had fo a short time. One of our foster coordinators is fostering him. She asked me if I could take him if needed and I said yes. But he is settling in just fine with her. Oh my goodness he is so handsome and sweet. I cant understand why someone hasnt snagged him up. I know that he is a senior but I would take him in a heartbeat if I didnt have a full house. He doesnt act like a senior, was running all around like a youngster.


I miss liberty, I'm glad he's doing well. Hope everything works out well for him!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That looks like a fun fun event.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love these pictures, what a great event. Glad everyone and the pups had a great time and you raised lots of funds for your Rescue.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

wow! Great pictures and how clever! Now I know how to keep nails from puncturing inflatable pools! All those balls...they must have thought they were in heaven!

so how do you get the pictures to go into the order you want them to be??? thanks!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

You know those dogs are having a blast by the fact they are all smiling, especially Bama! I'm glad y'all had a great time and raised money for the group!


----------

